# flight feathers



## sammiejo (Jan 9, 2016)

My budgie has lost the flight feathers on one wing he is about a year old worried that its stress he has lots of toys and mirrors that he plays with he is not tame and fighting a losing battle to get him to have fruit or veggies he seems happy and is very vocal ive noticed he is preening a lot and has a few pin feathers on his head although they have been there a while any thoughts would be appreciated


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi and :welcome: to Talk Budgies!

It sounds as though your budgie is simply going through a molt which is quite normal. You can learn about molting in this link:
http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/35938-molting-faqs.html

We'd love to know your budgie's name and see a picture of him. 

Please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

You'll find most of your basic questions about budgies and caring for them have been answered after you've read through all of them.

TalkBudgies.com Rules and Guidelines
How-To Guides - Talk Budgies Forums
Frequently Asked Questions: Talk Budgies Forums - FAQ
List of Stickies - Talk Budgies Forums

http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html 
http://talkbudgies.com/emergency-room/225585-my-birdy-first-aid-kit.html
http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/102714-quarantine-really-important.html
http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
Essentials to a Great Cage-Talk Budgies Forums

Helpful Links - Talk Budgies Forums
Budgie Articles Forum - Talk Budgies Forums

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

Examples Of Pictures To Post And Not Post - Talk Budgies Forums
http://talkbudgies.com/mutations-ge...king-mutation-gender-identification-help.html

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## sammiejo (Jan 9, 2016)

My budgie is called charlie and is a little character


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Charlie is a very handsome fellow!! :thumbsup:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums! 

Charlie is a very handsome little boy! I agree that it seems he has started his moult, which is perfectly normal  To make him more comfortable during this time, you can feed him mashed boiled egg with his daily veggies and give him some flax seed, to help his feathers grow in nicely. 

You can find plenty of information on the forums regarding diet, behaviour, and care, if you have any other questions. After you've read through the links Deborah has provided, if you still have questions, we'd be a happy to answer them! 

Hope to see you and Charlie around the forums! :wave:


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Hello, and welcome to talk budgies. Charlie is a very handsome fellow and will be back to normal when the molt is finished....


----------

